# Binding Pickle: Ride, Flux, Burton?



## IceShredEC (Apr 8, 2013)

Nothing anyone?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I also have Rodeos and was just unhappy with how they handle all mountain riding and charging but they were great for just park. I like a playful binding with good response. Now I'm riding the Salomon Hologram which gave me exactly what I was looking for. They handle high speeds really good and have awesome response but have a loose skate feel from tip too tail. My girlfriend just bought be the new Genesis for Christmas because I want to see which one I like better. She's making me wait till we go ride Christmas eve to use them. 

Its gonna be hard to pick one because the Holograms are just plain awesome after I got use to them.


----------



## ICary (Aug 2, 2013)

I have Rodeos and Maestros this year and you can tell the difference slightly but not slot. IMO the Maestro high (slim back) isn't soft. It's tweak-able but not a lot. The rodeo has a flatter top at the high back giving you that "skate" where as the Maestro has the curve to go around you leg for a tad more responsiveness, but also that playful ness when you want them. Both have infinity chassis and foot beds and mini discs so I'd say try the Maestros if a friend has them. 

On another note. The Burton Genesis ratchet system is really fast with the slots on the top and bottom for faster "grabbing" of the buckle.


----------



## IceShredEC (Apr 8, 2013)

thanks for the response guys. no one has ridden flux bindings? what about the un-canted footbeds with rocker boards


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

fwiw, thousands of people ride rocker boards without canting. 

Not saying you should too, as some people experience huge improvements in comfort with canting, just that it's not a requirement for riding rocker


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Yea. Canting is a preference not a requirement. Some people love it some people don't.


----------



## IceShredEC (Apr 8, 2013)

think i am going to go with the genesis bindings.. reviews are just too good.. these bindings good in the park?


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

I currently ride the DS30's from last year on my Arbor Westmark and love them!! good response as well as good flex and tweekability. 

The inproved model for this year is the DS and I am thinking about getting it for my other board. They dont have canting but they do have a dual density footbed this year with it being stiffer on the outside and softer on the inside creating a Cant like footbed. It also has the semi winged highbacks this year.

I love my Flux's and dont think I will ride another binding. comfy, flexable yet responsive enough for all mountain riding!!


----------



## IceShredEC (Apr 8, 2013)

61ragtop said:


> I currently ride the DS30's from last year on my Arbor Westmark and love them!! good response as well as good flex and tweekability.
> 
> The inproved model for this year is the DS and I am thinking about getting it for my other board. They dont have canting but they do have a dual density footbed this year with it being stiffer on the outside and softer on the inside creating a Cant like footbed. It also has the semi winged highbacks this year.
> 
> I love my Flux's and dont think I will ride another binding. comfy, flexable yet responsive enough for all mountain riding!!


i thought about the DS but they dont make a neutral color binding.. blues and yellow.. its like i have a black and red board.. couldnt clash that bad lol


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

IceShredEC said:


> i thought about the DS but they dont make a neutral color binding.. blues and yellow.. its like i have a black and red board.. couldnt clash that bad lol


They have a black grey color just the buckles are blue it isnt too bad. Or get the DS30 from last year in black.

Flux DS Binding-Pearl Black-M - The Boardroom

The Flux RL looks to be the same as last years DS30 and they have it in black with red acents too


----------



## IceShredEC (Apr 8, 2013)

61ragtop said:


> They have a black grey color just the buckles are blue it isnt too bad. Or get the DS30 from last year in black.
> 
> Flux DS Binding-Pearl Black-M - The Boardroom
> 
> The Flux RL looks to be the same as last years DS30 and they have it in black with red acents too


looking for a higher end binding then the RL, i just bought those for my brother. i would like DL but again.. the color. the DS i would get but i think i am going to try for the genesis. Ill respond with how i feel on them.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

My girl got me the Genesis for Christmas. I've strapped in and flexed around but I'll be riding them for the first time tomorrow. I can only comment on the ankle strap, foot bed and reflex base plate. The base really does allow natural board flex compared to a sold base plate. I did a side by side test. Full flexed the Genesis and you could literally see the board flex with/under the binding with no kink while the hologram had a kink at the inner edge of the binding. The ankle strap is super comfy and it literally feels like you don't have it on and the double take ladders and ratchets work amazingly. The foot bed is much softer than any other foot bed I have tried. I'll find out how they ride and flex and how responsive they are tomorrow. So far, my favorite bindings ever but tomorrow will be do or die day.


----------



## return2heaven (Jan 28, 2009)

what do canted bindings have to do with rocker? canting is meant to make your knees feel more comfortable when riding. it puts your knees and feet in a more natural position...


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Mystery - how'd you like the genesis'? I love mine. Actually I think we're rocking the same setup - Proto HD and 2014 Gens? Sexy


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

hardasacatshead said:


> Mystery - how'd you like the genesis'? I love mine. Actually I think we're rocking the same setup - Proto HD and 2014 Gens? Sexy


OMG. It's the best setup I have ridden to this date. After I rotated the highback and got use to the feel I'm so in love. Can't wait to ride it again next week. It's taken over my dreams. Lol


----------



## IceShredEC (Apr 8, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> OMG. It's the best setup I have ridden to this date. After I rotated the highback and got use to the feel I'm so in love. Can't wait to ride it again next week. It's taken over my dreams. Lol


rotating high backs? on the genesis?



return2heaven said:


> what do canted bindings have to do with rocker? canting is meant to make your knees feel more comfortable when riding. it puts your knees and feet in a more natural position...


It has been stated by companies that canting directly helps rocker boards more. I do not know the science behind it.. maybe because the board is lying flat so there isnt as much give so the canting gives you that give?


----------



## varth (Oct 2, 2013)

I've got the 2014 est genesis on my 2012 Barracuda, and i'll echo what others have said, the binding is beyond ridiculously comfortable.... to the point that it's a problem because I assumed once I was bound in and went down the slope only to eat it hard on the first attempted turn.

As far as the rotating highbacks, you are supposed to adjust your highback to be parallel with your board, so my front foot is pointing 14degrees to the left, which means your highback is 14degrees off until you adjust them.


----------



## IceShredEC (Apr 8, 2013)

well i bought them and have used them for numerous days now. i had purchased the burton slx boots and had a pressure point inside those boots that was so painful probably due to my slight wide foot. returned those and got the thiry-two tm 2 boots and now i can see how nice the bindings are. comfortable and responsive. question though. The gas pedal. how far should they be extended with a 11.5 boot? what is the goal?


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

I ride the 2011 Flux TT30 binding for all-mountain, freeriding and pow. For my weight (67kg), the highback is firm enough and I find the binding to be comfortable and responsive, especially the straps. There's no canting and little padding on the footbed. I think the TT binding has gotten softer over the years since my model.

I rode my friend's 2014 Genesis recently and were very impressed. They were comfortable, flexed organically if that makes any sense, prolly due to the Reflex. The ankle strap was super comfortable. I thought Flux straps were king but the Genesis strap really impressed me. I was also very impressed with the helical buckles and how much faster they are on the take-up.

Now I want a pair of Genesis, dangit


----------

